# Froglet raising, tub or tank?



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Not a scientific experiment, but it seems like the froglets I raise in ten gallon tanks (usually in groups of 5-6) seem to grow better, and generally seem more active and healthy than their siblings raised singly in 190oz tubs.

I'm thinking of making a rack so I can raise all my larger frogs this way. 

Anyone else tried both and noticed anything different?


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

For all of my thumbnails - I raise froglets in sterilite shoe-box containers. I will raise up to 8/container with a LFS base and leaf litter. They grow fast and do well. I will keep them in a container that size and at that density for 3-4 months - at which point I move them to larger containers, or drop the number to 4/container. For tincs - I move up to the 18/20qt containers, but keep the numbers similar.

I have never actually raised non-pumilio froglets individually.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

are we really talking froglets here? or tads? I'm confused.

I cant see as how raising a _froglet _with others or single could make any difference in size/growth rate.

So I am assuming we are mixing up the question. tads yes?

Anyway, if it is tads, I prefer communal rearing unless the species is really canabalistic [most lamasi IME for instance]....and I do notice size and vigor differences, although for me they take LONGER to morph communally than singles.

S


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Nope, froglets - saleable juvies.

The observation was with larger frogs (tincs, auratus). 

I don't know, their all around appearance of wellness just seems better with the tank raised ones...or maybee it's all in my head :mrgreen:


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Maybe they are just happy to have someone to talk to.. :lol:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If you're going to raise them in "groups" make sure to keep it to 5 or more! I usually have raised them up in large tubs of froglets (sorted by size) as long as I have more than 5, and individually in shoe boxes/190oz containers if I've got less than that. The only explainations on why I can get better growth in the larger containers... they are full of flora, and I can toss in whole FF cultures and such in the tanks so there is ALWAYS food, where the smaller tanks are harder to keep heavily stocked with food, and the flora population usually hasn't been set up as long as the tubs, and they can get decimated faster.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> Maybe they are just happy to have someone to talk to.. :lol:


I was thinking along those lines.

Also, the tanks don't move but maybee once or twice during their occupancy, wheras the tubs are moved at least every other day.

Wouldn't doubt the fauna aspect either, though if you divide up the substrate, 6 in a ten, each 190 oz has more area.

Also, the tanks are under lights... other than that, I don't see much difference between the two.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

It all depends!!! regina don`t seem to do as well in groups of 4 or more/ 10 gallon. Auratus seem to be able to be packed in moreso than tincs although azureus have done well for me up to 10 per tank. I`m sure some morphs of auratus can`t take it that dense though. Teriibilis and most phyllos don`t seem to do well on their own. It could be the group dynamic as they want to see other frogs out to feel safe, herd mentality. I have grown to adulthood as many as 17 vittatus in a 20 gallon tank, extrememly heavily planted. I didn`t know I doubled the clutch I put in that tank and never knew there were more than 10 in there. When I broke down the tank I was surprised there were that many in there and I was only feeding for 1/2 the #. I have raised imitators 12 to a 10 gallon till I`ve heard calling but they do just as well singly. Amazonicus also seem to like 5 or more in a tank when I seperated down to 2 I didn`t see them much anymore. Maybe they thought a predator got the other 3 and wouldn`t venture out much anymore, who knows. A lot of frogs have individual personalities too. Probably depends on how they were raised and where they were in the pecking order. I`m sure temps have something to do w/ sociability according to how much food is there. Such as, hi temps and not enough food in group raising there probably kicks in bullying instinct to get the right # of strogest frogs to survive so food doesn`t run out. colder temps and fat frogs because of reduced metabolism probably would lead to less bullying in group situations. If your fat and less active you really don`t need to fight for food.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I think it also has to do with competition for food. More competition causes animals to want to go get food quicker.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

All depends on the species. I do the cup method, but thats cuz my Leucs are cannibalistic. Otherwise I would deffinitely do the tank option...Sara


----------

